# Großes Hallo / Lob



## jepi (14 Nov. 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollt mich nur mal vorstellen, da ich seit kurzer Zeit hier bin...
Bis jetzt hab ich schon viele Bilder gefunden und bedanke mich =)

Hoffentlich kann ich auch aktiv helfen, bilder hereinzustellen =)

Grüße jepi


----------



## Buterfly (14 Nov. 2009)

Hallo jepi,

und willkommen auf dem CB, würde mich freuen in Zukunft von dir zu lesen 

Viel Spaß hier noch :thumbup:


P.S: Hab den Beitrag mal nach "Vorstellungen" verschoben


----------



## Crash (14 Nov. 2009)

jepi schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hab ich schon viele Bilder gefunden und bedanke mich =)



Na dann solltest du dich auch in den Beiträgen bedanken 

Bevor ich es vergesse... 

 jepi und viel Spass auf CB


----------



## Trivium (14 Nov. 2009)

*Willkommen! *

*Viel Spaß! *​


----------



## General (15 Nov. 2009)

jepi und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## hallo1234567890 (17 Nov. 2009)

Gleichfals


----------

